# Audrey (Hepburn) - Orchestral - Spitfire / Berlin Woods



## Ben E (Apr 2, 2018)

My interpretation of this fine young lady.


----------



## GJM Kummeling (Apr 6, 2018)

Ben E said:


> My interpretation of this fine young lady.



Hi Ben, this sounds great! I've been working with other samples than Spitfire, sounds like I gotta make a switch 

I'm looking to upgrade my current music with better sounding samples, small budget and available for this. Can you send me a message If you're interested in helping me out?


----------



## Rob (Apr 6, 2018)

That's beautiful Ben


----------



## CGR (Apr 6, 2018)

Ben E said:


> My interpretation of this fine young lady.



Very subtle and elegant - like Audrey herself!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Apr 6, 2018)

Wonderful writing and authentic classical Hollywood feeling! Great work!!


----------



## MR F (Apr 6, 2018)

I haven't commented on here for a while, but this piece is just lovely. Beautiful Ben!


----------



## Ben E (Apr 6, 2018)

Rob said:


> That's beautiful Ben





CGR said:


> Very subtle and elegant - like Audrey herself!





DarkestShadow said:


> Wonderful writing and authentic classical Hollywood feeling! Great work!!





MR F said:


> I haven't commented on here for a while, but this piece is just lovely. Beautiful Ben!





GJM Kummeling said:


> Hi Ben, this sounds great! I've been working with other samples than Spitfire, sounds like I gotta make a switch



Thank you all for listening and for the compliments!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 6, 2018)

Beautiful!


----------



## SGordB (Apr 6, 2018)

Whoa, goose bumps! Takes me back to another time when I was a wee mite and that most classy and bedazzling lady was in her prime.


----------



## artomatic (Apr 7, 2018)

Love this. Much respect, Ben!


----------



## Uncle Peter (Apr 7, 2018)

Fantastic!


----------



## BlackDorito (Apr 7, 2018)

Gorgeous. If I can be nerdly for a second: is this all, other than the winds, Spitfire Symph Orchestra voices with their normal mic choices, and no special processing? Thx.


----------



## Ben E (Apr 7, 2018)

BlackDorito said:


> Gorgeous. If I can be nerdly for a second: is this all, other than the winds, Spitfire Symph Orchestra voices with their normal mic choices, and no special processing? Thx.


Yes. It's just Spitfire out of the box.


----------



## Kony (Apr 7, 2018)

Sublime piece, Ben! Love this.


----------



## NoamL (Apr 8, 2018)

The "light music" bits (1:02, 2:19) are especially great! Your orchestration is really authentic for this style of music, and throughout the piece.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Apr 8, 2018)

Very nice indeed! I can hear influences by Debussy in it, you have great chops!


----------



## Parsifal666 (Apr 8, 2018)

Ben E said:


> My interpretation of this fine young lady.




Sounds good! Love Breakfast at Tiffany's and Charade.


----------



## Ben E (Apr 8, 2018)

NoamL said:


> The "light music" bits (1:02, 2:19) are especially great! Your orchestration is really authentic for this style of music, and throughout the piece.


Thanks, Noam!


Kony said:


> Sublime piece, Ben! Love this.





N.Caffrey said:


> Very nice indeed! I can hear influences by Debussy in it, you have great chops!





Parsifal666 said:


> Sounds good! Love Breakfast at Tiffany's and Charade.


Thank you! And yes, Debussy is one of my favorites. I'm at least a lifetime away from doing something that's _really_ Debussy-like.


----------



## Musicam (Apr 9, 2018)

Ben E said:


> My interpretation of this fine young lady.




Are the strigns Berlin or Spitfire?


----------



## Ben E (Apr 9, 2018)

Musicam said:


> Are the strigns Berlin or Spitfire?


The strings are all Spitfire Symphonic Strings.


----------



## Musicam (Apr 9, 2018)

Ben E said:


> The strings are all Spitfire Symphonic Strings.



Cool! What is your opinion about Berlin Strings and Ark?


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 9, 2018)

Ben E said:


> My interpretation of this fine young lady.




Oh man, I love this one great work


----------



## Ben E (Apr 9, 2018)

Musicam said:


> Cool! What is your opinion about Berlin Strings and Ark?


I've never used any of the Orchestral Tools strings. Just woodwinds.


----------



## synergy543 (Apr 9, 2018)

Cool piece Ben! Did you sketch this out first?

And good luck finding an Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## Ben E (Apr 9, 2018)

synergy543 said:


> Cool piece Ben! Did you sketch this out first?
> 
> And good luck finding an Audrey Hepburn.



Thanks! No, I just wrote it as I went along.


----------



## Henu (Apr 10, 2018)

For sale: All my music equipment. Will also change for letting me drive a garbage truck for the rest of my life. Jebus.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 12, 2018)

Ben, I listened to your piece again, can you tell me which harp and brass library you used?


----------



## Ben E (Apr 12, 2018)

Przemek K. said:


> Ben, I listened to your piece again, can you tell me which harp and brass library you used?


Hi! I used Spitfire's Skaila Kanga Harp and Spitfire Symphonic Brass.


----------



## Przemek K. (Apr 12, 2018)

Ben E said:


> Hi! I used Spitfire's Skaila Kanga Harp and Spitfire Symphonic Brass.



Thanks Ben


----------



## BlackDorito (Jun 3, 2018)

Just listening to this again, the intro reminds me a bit of Venus, from The Planets.


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Jun 5, 2018)

Wonderful piece!


----------



## Ben E (Oct 15, 2020)

I finally put a video to this piece. Some of the DAW, some of her.


----------



## TintoL (Oct 15, 2020)

Truly great writing here. It sounds amazing.


----------



## CGR (Oct 15, 2020)

Ben E said:


> I finally put a video to this piece. Some of the DAW, some of her.



Bravo!


----------

